# Beavers - A Danger to your Dogs!



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Even tho this isn't Golden related, I know a lot of you take your dogs out to swim. Possibly in areas where Beavers live.

This was sent to the Newf List and posted on the Newf Forum by someone I know.....it's not a hoax. This just happened last weekend. It happened at a State Park in Maryland, but it could have been anywhere.

So beware......be cautious.......watch where your dogs swim!



> I'm horrified to hear what happened to one of our local Maryland Newfs. I never would have imagined something like this could occur. Bella was only five. I'm just sick about it.
> 
> -Xavier & Gomez in MD
> 
> ...


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I just recently learned that Beavers can do this. Have know foreer that ***** will lure dogs out into water, get on their heads and drown them. Had never thought abut beavers doing this. Cant recall eer hering of any beavers in Texas, but do know there a lot up north, far east and west.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh Dear Lord, I'm so so sorry...


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

Oh, my, what a heart-wrenching story. I can't begin to imagine the horror of seeing that happen to her dog.

Prayers to her and her family.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG... how horrific !!! My heart hurts just reading it. Hugs and prayers to this family and sweet Bella. Sleep sweetly girl.


----------



## bonniewood1 (May 26, 2015)

*This answers my question about beavers.*

Your story is so tragic and my heart goes out to you and Bella. I am profoundly thankful that you posted this, as my golden retriever/standard poodle mix just recently started chasing an adult beaver.
I had no knowledge of whether or not beavers could be a danger, but being wild animals, I suspected that they could.....hence the research that landed me on this page. There is a labrador retriever next door who pursues the beaver as well, so I'll pass on this information to my neighbors.
My Golden Retriever doesn't pursue the beaver, but may begin to emulate my 'doodle's' behavior. So your post, both sad and tragic, may save the life of three dogs. 
Thank you so much for sharing.
Bonnie


----------



## Rumple’s Mom (Apr 1, 2015)

This is heart wrenching. I had no idea beavers were capable of this, but can well believe it as I've seen plenty of them in real life and they're huge. They're so much bigger and heavier than people realize until you're standing near one.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow, I guess I have just always assumed people knew how dangerous beavers are. I remember hearing about beavers drowning dogs back when I was a teen-ager, in the 60's.

A good reminder for me to pass on to a friend who has beavers on her property though.


----------



## Hailey (Feb 26, 2015)

This makes me so sad...and I had no idea beavers could/would do this. Thank you for sharing and thoughts and prayers go out to Bella and her family.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Beavers are also dangerous when they are not in the water.

Just 4 weeks ago Brisby and her best friend ( a golden) were doing the river walk we always do on the weekend. Brisby's friend loves to dig...and really loves to dig on river and creek banks.

Well Brisby is river running and her friend is digging on the river bank, when all of a sudden we hear a half bark, squeal weird vocalization from Brisby's friend Charlie, and when we look over, she has pulled a beaver out of it's den from the river bank!!!

The beaver got away and swam down the river and Charlie seemed fine...we didn't notice anything unusual, no blood nothing. Charlies Mom too her dogs home, bathed them and still didn't notice anything unusual.

Later that night, she noticed Charlie repeatedly licking one spot on her shoulder area. She couldn't believe she found 2 large deep gashes in her shoulder area between her shoulder and neck. 

Of course this is Saturday night, so off to the ER vet they go. Stitches, staples and antibiotics later, Charlie is fine. The Vet said he had never treated a beaver bite befor and Charlie was lucky that the beaver got her where it did.

So beware everyone. If your dog is a digger and you go walking along river and creek banks, pay close attention to where your dog is digging. It could end up a lot worse than what happened to Charlie


----------

